# what companies insure skylines



## myline (Dec 10, 2005)

What insurance companies insure skylines? not brokers or agents.I have been with Tesco and I am now with Frizzel.
I have found that Herts are a sister company to Adrian Flux, and I think these are both agents who insure you through a Lloyds syndicate, so if you use them do you know who you are really insured with,there's nothing wrong with this, it's just nice to know who you are insured with.
OK over to you, I think the list is going to be small.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

nowt wrong with brokers

try A-plan


----------



## myline (Dec 10, 2005)

I agree but the reason for the question is are we ringing a lot of brokers who all use the same insurance company thus there are not really a lot of different quotes available?


----------



## MeLLoN Stu (Jun 9, 2005)

I've just renewed with a company called prestige who are underwritten by norwich union  Very competative


----------



## snakey7305 (Mar 5, 2007)

best i've found is keith michaels. Cheap car insurance :: Keith Michaels


----------



## myline (Dec 10, 2005)

c'mon all you owners out there share your companies with us, after owning a Gts-t for 5 years I've got an R and want a good insurance quote.
You can't all use A-plan or Ady Flux, I said it would be a short list but this is almost no list!!


----------



## myline (Dec 10, 2005)

well there it is then most skylines are driven with no insurance??


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Hi mate,

I'm with A Plan - 3rd year in a row now.

Here's a list of Skyline insurance companies/tel.

TESCO INSURANCE Company 0845 300 4400 
AON LTD 4 x 4 Policy 0870 0777888 
PRIVELIGE Insurance Company 01132 439988 
D & S Osborne 0208 641 2016 
Q & S (Over 25 years old only) 0208 388 6000 
Perimeter Insurance 01323 848020 
Performance Direct 01708 716118 
Keith Michaels 0208 288 0677 
Crowthorne Insurance 01344 771626 
Bell Direct (Jason Compton) 0800 140180 
Touchline Insurance Company 0800 207800 
Lifesure 01480 474604 
Haden Welbeck Group 01322 444933 
OSBORNE & SONS (Skyline specialist) 0208 388 6000 
DIRECT LINE INSURANCE COMPANY 0845 246 8888 
Liverpool Victoria (Skyline Specialist) 0870-242405 
Tett Hamilton (Skyline Specialist) 01275 792270 
Warwick Davies (Skyline Specialist) 0800-9707474 
Adrian Flux (Skyline Specialist) 08700-777888 
A-Plan (Skyline Specialist) 0845-0711234


----------



## myline (Dec 10, 2005)

Thanks a lot, one thing, my frizzel insurance turns out to be liverpool victoria.


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

Insurance: A Plan
Car: R34 V spec

Spoke to Daniel and he managed to beat an excellent quote from Adrian Flux. Would recommend A Plan to anyone, customer service skills second to none.


----------



## moNoKnoT (Dec 18, 2004)

My cars insured with A-Plan 

- Kevin.


----------



## myline (Dec 10, 2005)

usefull list of companies


----------



## Binty (Jun 28, 2007)

Anybody use AA as they seem to be chepest i can find. Or am i being lazy and just using confused.com and places like that. They want 1500 a year. Im 25, have 3 points and 3 years no claims.


----------



## myline (Dec 10, 2005)

try A Plan.
a lot of people here use them and I've had a decent quote from them and will be changing from my current company.
they are very easy to deal with, unlike most.


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

I'm with Liverpool Victoria.
All mods have been declared and I'm happy.

Just want to find a trackday policy that covers me for up to five trackdays a year ...


----------



## Si 186 (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi new to furum just had quote for £680 with £500 excess fully comp on a R33GTR 18" alloys Uprated exhaust £12500 value. from SkyInsurance 
I'm 38,7yrs ncb, 3 points, car garaged over night . may go up a bit as i think it has uprated induction kit.
they also wanted to know last 3 cars and BHP of them.

had another for £880 from Warwick Davis.


----------



## Alexb (Jul 1, 2003)

Personally, Privilege have always given me the lowest quote. Even when I've tried people like flux etc, Privilege have always been under.


----------



## myline (Dec 10, 2005)

any newbies check this out.


----------

